# deerecnew cummins o 466



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I heard there is a few guys in iowa that repower for the old deere tractors with a cummins or 466 engine .i am lookin into new life for 4430 !!!

Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd chose a JD 466 cid for an engine transplant


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

A 466 is almost a direct bolt in replacement. Most of the guys in this area already run 466's in their 30 series tractors and one farmer just around the corner put an early 8.1 jd engine in one of his. Said it's a whole new world of power but it took a little more fabrication to get in and be stock appearing.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Kinze (the planter and grain cart people) do these repowers, don't they?? I remember reading about how they did, anyway.

Later! OL JR


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Can use 466 from combine but early engines think you need to modify side frames. Tach drive is also different??? Better look it over to compare first.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Kinze (the planter and grain cart people) do these repowers, don't they?? I remember reading about how they did, anyway.
> 
> Later! OL JR


I remember reading an article about JD threatening a lawsuit against Kinze and their repowers.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Well I hope they have it figured out I just purchased a 4430 with a 466 repower. BTW it runs and operates as it should just has a little more ass.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I hope your 4430 has the newer style final drives. I remember changing sides of final drives on nearly new early model 4430's back in the 70's


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@seventyfourci does that mean you chose to pass on the 8530? Post some pics!


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

There are a lot of difference in the 466 engines. The early 4440 only had about 130hp on the pto whereas a 4960 same block made 210. Not only that but the ones in combines and cotton pickers made way more power. I watched a 4440 turn over 200 on a dyno it has a engine from a 9965 cotton picker. You can always tell if it wasn't a tractor motor by turbo location and steel oil pans. Jim is dead on about the finals I would tread lightly if it's a high hp motor. Great for pto work just don't try to pull a semi-truck out of the mud


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @seventyfourci does that mean you chose to pass on the 8530? Post some pics!


Yes Sir I will have to pass on the 8530. Let the snow melt off a little and I will try to post some pics. Now I can start on my 5600 and get it in shape.


----------

